# Fall Brawl 1/64 drag race in Skippack PA



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*FALL BRAWL 2017
November 4 2017*​


1)*TJ/PS*Pro Stock t-jet original copper bottom chassis. Stock 16 ohm unbalanced arms only. Narrow double flanged wheels (plastic, brass, aluminum, or steel) and stock width slip on silicone tires allowed. Original copper pickup shoes and pickup shoe springs. copper brushes, no springs.NO braids or shunts. Wheelie bars allowed. Hard plastic injection molded and resin cast, screw mounted bodies allowed. NO vacuum formed, cardboard or paper bodies. Minimum weight 18 grams. Maximum weight 22 grams

2)*TJ/M*t-jet modified Modifications are 5.5 ohm armature. Any ceramic magnet allowed. One traction magnet, any motor brushes(no springs), any gears, any wheel and tire combination. Weighted front wheels allowed No braids or shunts. Copper or silver chassis allowed. "NO QUADS"'. Now including Johnny Lightning and Auto World Ultra-G chassis. Minimum Weight 20 grams. Maximum Weight 25 grams. Dash CHASSIS PERMITTED

3)*AFX/S*AFX & MagnaTraction Stock armature, per chassis(i.e. 14.5-ohm for magna-traction, 5.5 ohm for non-magna-traction). Slip on silicone tires of stock diameter. O-rings may be substituted for front tires. stock brushes per chassis, no springs. Stock magnets according to specific chassis. Johnny Lightning and Auto World cars allowed. Ultra-Gs permitted with traction magnets removed. Minimum weight 20 grams. Maximum weight 25 grams

4)*AFX/M*A/FX modified 5.5 ohm armature allowed. Any ceramic magnet allowed.. One (1) traction magnet, any motor brushes(no springs) gears, wheels and tires. No braids or shunts. UltraG chassis allowed. Minimum weight 21 grams.

5)*4G/S*Specialty/4-Gear Stock and Dragster Stock armature and magnets per chassis. Slip on silicone tires. brushes per chassis, no springs. Auto World chassis allowed with traction magnets REMOVED. Minimum weight 21 grams. Max weight 26 grams.

6)*I/S*Inline Stock This includes any inline car readily available with a stock motor, magnets and gearing. Slip on silicone tires allowed. Tyco, Tomy, AFX, Lifelike, etc. NO BSRT, VIPER, WIZZARD or SLOTTECH cars. Minimum weight 18 grams

BLUE COMET MC
4042 Mensch Road, Skippack, PA. 19473

Doors open 8 am Qualifying at 11 am
1/64 scale 1/4 mile 34' overall length,*MAXXTRAXX*drag strip

all classes may use resin cast and hard plastic bodies that are securely mounted to chassis.
:woohoo::woohoo::woohoo:​


----------



## yellerstang (Feb 20, 2012)

Hey Al, thats great news! Im hoping to make it to this one. I have NOTHING ready, so... time to get some stuff done if I want to race. Jess


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

bump it up.
hope to see YOU there!


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

be sure to check your map services for Skippack PA. 
I'll bet you are closer than you think.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

one week until the big event.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Tomorrow - Tomorrow - Tomorrow


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

FALL BRAWL 2017
RESULTS

TJ/PS 
TQ ..... Jim P ..... white willys .... .1102 ... 1.6205 .. 10.12
1st ..... Jim P ..... white willys .... .0706 ... 1.5469 .. 10.72 ... (1)
2nd ..... Sean ..... blue t-jet ...... .1948 ... 1.6427 .. 10.39 .... (2)
3rd ..... Rick ....... blue t-jet ...... .0151 ... 1.8684 ... 9.46 .... (5)
4th ..... Jim P ..... camaro ....... -.0091 .... 1.6189 ... 9.82 .... (3)
LOW ET Jim P white willys [email protected]

TJ/M
TQ ..... Jim P ...... red willys ...... .1228 ... 1.0461 ... 17.17
1st ..... Jim P ...... red willys ...... .0577 ... 1.0461 ... 17.26 .. (1)
2nd ..... Darryl .... yellow nova ... .1787 ... 1.2101 ... 13.94 .. (2)
3rd ..... Jim P ...... green willys ... .1264 ... 1.3245 ... 13.34 .. (3)
4th ..... Tony ....... ragtop ......... -.0004 ... 1.4950 ... 13.84 .. (5)
LOW ET Jim P red willys [email protected]

AFX/S
TQ ..... Darryl ..... black porsche .... .0837 .... .9735 ... 19.54
1st ..... Darryl ..... black porsche .... .0383 .... .9521 ... 19.71 .. (1)
2nd ..... Rick ....... black .............. -.0269 .... 1.0503 ... 17.90 .. (2)
3rd ..... Sean ...... yellow nomad .... .1515 .... 1.0344 ... 16.92 .. (4)
4th ..... Jim P ...... red nomad ....... -.0178 .... 1.0450 ... 18.38 .. (3)
LOW ET Darryl black porsche [email protected]

AFX/M
TQ ..... Jim P ..... blue vette ........ .0581 ..... .8541 ..... 22.35
1st ..... Jim P ..... red vette ......... .0847 ..... .9021 ..... 20.85 ... (2)
2nd ..... Jim P ..... blue vette ....... .0953 ..... .9144 ..... 21.65 ... (1)
3rd ..... Darryl .... black porsche .. .0387 ..... 1.0106 .... 19.21 ... (6)
4th ..... Rick ....... red ................ .0177 ..... 1.0189 .... 19.10 ... (4)
LOW ET Jim P blue vette [email protected]

4G/S
TQ ..... Sean ....... yellow metalflame ... .0820 .... 1.1437 ... 15.71
1st ..... Jim P ...... yellow dragster ....... .0462 .... 1.1218 ... 16.47 ... (2)
2nd ..... Tony ...... white rolls .............. .0065 .... 1.2604 ... 13.72 ... (5)
3rd ..... Sean ...... yellow metalflame ... .1787 .... 1.1522 ... 15.43 ... (1)
4th ..... Jim P ...... blue dragster .......... .0964 .... 1.1821 ... 14.37 ... (3)
LOW ET Jim P ...... yellow dragster [email protected]

I/S
TQ ...... Sean ....... white camaro ...... .1419 ..... .8220 ... 23.51
1st ....... Sean ...... white camaro ...... .1347 ..... .7902 ... 25.35 .. (1)
2nd ...... Darryl ..... black corvette .... -.0013 ..... .9834 .... 7.42 ... (2)
3rd ...... Jim P ...... yellow vette ......... .0732 ..... .9659 ... 21.31 .. (4)
4th ...... Jim P ...... white vette ........ -.0011 ...... .8545 ... 23.11 .. (3)
LOW ET Sean white camaro [email protected]


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*Fall Brawl 2017 Skippack PA*

fall brawl 2017 skippack 006 by al sprenker, on Flickr

fall brawl 2017 skippack 008 by al sprenker, on Flickr

fall brawl 2017 skippack 005 by al sprenker, on Flickr

fall brawl 2017 skippack 003 by al sprenker, on Flickr

fall brawl 2017 skippack 010 by al sprenker, on Flickr 

fall brawl 2017 skippack 026 by al sprenker, on Flickr


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*pics*

fall brawl 2017 skippack 020
Rick AFX Stock 2nd Place

fall brawl 2017 skippack 019
Darryl AFX Stock 1st Place

fall brawl 2017 skippack 018
Darryl T-Jet Modified 2nd Place

fall brawl 2017 skippack 017 
Jim P T-Jet Modified 1st Place

fall brawl 2017 skippack 016
Sean T-Jet Pro Stock 2nd Place

fall brawl 2017 skippack 015
Jim P T-Jet Stock 1st Place


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

fall brawl 2017 skippack 025
Darryl Inline Stock 2nd Place

fall brawl 2017 skippack 024 
Sean Inline Stock 1st Place

fall brawl 2017 skippack 023
Tony 4 Gear Stock 2nd Place

fall brawl 2017 skippack 022 
Jim P 4 Gear Stock 1st Place

fall brawl 2017 skippack 021 
Jim P AFX Modified 1st & 2nd Places


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

fall brawl 2017 skippack 012

fall brawl 2017 skippack 011

fall brawl 2017 skippack 007

fall brawl 2017 skippack 013

fall brawl 2017 skippack 014


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

So a couple of those guys look like they 'always' win then they show up....


----------



## yellerstang (Feb 20, 2012)

Hey guys, so sorry to miss this event. Looks like I missed a good one. Congrats to the winners! So, are there any more events like this one in the area???

I have been talking to Jim Kistler at Bloom Hobbies of Bloomsburg, Pennsylvania. Jim is considering a similar race in January. Anyone here interested in making the trip? Let me know... Thanks. Jesse


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Milton Fox Racing said:


> So a couple of those guys look like they 'always' win then they show up....


a couple guys who 'always' win DIDN'T show up this time. but yes, there are those that seem to dominate.
if I had time, I would race, but running the entire event doesn't allow much race time for me.
we had a couple new guys who finished 'in the money' and we are glad to have them.

I am afraid that someone who was overly dominant previously has 'scared' away some of my other 'regular' racers as they didn't come this time.

let me say, everyone wants to win. 
we also want to have fun.
I have seen, too many times, where someone will dominate and then the racing falls apart because others feel there is no need to race if they haven't a chance to win.

trying to convince those who can and do dominate to cool their heals a bit, maybe NOT enter a class or two nearly always falls on deaf ears.
so, soon they have no one to race against, and then the host has no reason to schedule an event.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Didnt mean to strike a nerve - I was going on the lack of smiles mostly.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

no offense taken ....
but, yes, there is a raw nerve there and has been a point of contention for a long time.
I cannot explain the 'sober' faces. most of the pics are of guys who have won or taken second.

as I heard in a Clint Eastwood movie, Josie Wales, "endeavor to persevere"
LOL


----------



## yellerstang (Feb 20, 2012)

*Power supply questin*

Hey Al, what volt and amp is your power supply? Thanks.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

variable 30 volt, variable 10 amp.
guys on Nitro swear you have to have 20 or 30 amps
got mine on the Bay for about $80.00 shipped.
I have two, one for the home 1/8 mile and one for the portable 1/4 mile.
by the by, I have two fixed power supplies that are about 24 volt and at least 20 amp if you are interested


----------



## yellerstang (Feb 20, 2012)

Hey Al, a question about your 24v supplies... can they be turned down to 18v internally? 24 Volts is great but on my home track that makes most cars into wall slammers!

One more... what inline stock chassis were the guys running this time? Thanks.

I know.... if I was there, I would know that.....


----------



## yellerstang (Feb 20, 2012)

*amps*



alpink said:


> variable 30 volt, variable 10 amp.
> guys on Nitro swear you have to have 20 or 30 amps
> got mine on the Bay for about $80.00 shipped.
> I have two, one for the home 1/8 mile and one for the portable 1/4 mile.
> by the by, I have two fixed power supplies that are about 24 volt and at least 20 amp if you are interested


My buddy has a 10amp ebay type power supply. My hot tjet and Magnatraction cars trip the breaker on launch...

My electrician friend says it depends on the power supply. Most are made for lab use, if you ramp up the amps slowly they take it, if you hit it hard they dont.

I have a few guys looking for an adjustable voltage 20 amp supply (used and older if possible). Hard to find a good one that can drop the amps and keep going.


----------

